# Opinion on Buying Handguns



## corruptshinji (May 5, 2009)

Okay I'm new to this and I'm buying a handgun for myself I'm placing my life on. 
So.... I have narrowed down to these two handguns and cannot decide which one to go for. 

Springfield PX9105MLP Operator or H&K P30

Any suggestions?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Both of those are pretty different in design. Have you handled both to see what they are like in your hand?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

corruptshinji said:


> Any suggestions?


Yes.

Since these are so different in design, you need to do a lot more research, because evidently you are a long way off from knowing what you are doing. This isn't said with the intent to insult, but is meant to be succinct and therefore get the message across.

You should try to find a place to shoot more handguns before you buy. You might not be able to find a place that has those particular models, but you can find places that have those two types of handguns. There's really not much to "either/or" these two different types of handguns, and you should be able to make up your own mind once you learn how different they are, and how those differences can impact you....


----------



## corruptshinji (May 5, 2009)

Haven't shot or tried the handguns before. I planned on getting some ideas and/or suggestions first before I actually go out to my local gun store to look at them. Then again it seems it's better to actually go out and experience which handgun best fits me. 
Thanks for the replies. :mrgreen:


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

corruptshinji said:


> Then again it seems it's better to actually go out and experience which handgun best fits me.


Absolutely. The are a great many differences between action types, and you really have to experience them because it's really too hard to describe in the context of an internet forum. Also, for the average person, some types of handguns will do better than others for any particular person, and this becomes even more important when one is using guns for self-defense. And besides, while doing your investigations you might well find that a less expensive gun such as a Glock or M&P willl do you just fine. Not that there is anything wrong with an H&K......


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I own many firearms but will be purchasing my first handgun soon. I am no stranger to shooting, and I certainly agree with the members comments listed above. You really need to "feel" the guns in your hands. Maybe they all feel natural to you, but maybe none of the models that you are currently considering will feel right. If it feels overly awkward you should probably put it back down ...carefully...


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

any truth to this mindset... when I was at the range the other day, I told the guy I was going to buy my first pistol soon, and I wanted to shoot some to see what I liked, and he said it doesnt quite work like that. he said it was like buying a motorcycle, you arent going to really know what you want until you've ridden a long time, but you probably have to buy one to ride alot. so you kinda have to just get in and get one. he didnt make it sound like you should never shoot and buy a 45, but he did make it sound like even if you shoot a few, find one you like, soon after that theres a good chance you want something else...

I shot 4 guns, and they all felt good in my hands, just triggers felt different.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

maddmatt02 said:


> any truth to this mindset... when I was at the range the other day, I told the guy I was going to buy my first pistol soon, and I wanted to shoot some to see what I liked, and he said it doesnt quite work like that. he said it was like buying a motorcycle, you arent going to really know what you want until you've ridden a long time, but you probably have to buy one to ride alot. so you kinda have to just get in and get one. he didnt make it sound like you should never shoot and buy a 45, but he did make it sound like even if you shoot a few, find one you like, soon after that theres a good chance you want something else...
> 
> I shot 4 guns, and they all felt good in my hands, just triggers felt different.


I don't know about there being any truth to it but I think it is the wrong mindset. Yea he is right if you buy a pistol you haven't test driven and you don't like it you'll be back to get another (No doubt their objective)

Most dealers will not let you live fire a new gun but in stores with ranges, like mine, they offer quite an array of rental handguns in different calibers. This will get you into the ballpark - do I want a DAO SAO DA/SA or GA? How does it feel shooting a Glock versus a Sig? Do I like the 45 or do I need to go with the 9mm? Once you have narrowed down the field then you can grab ahold of that new gun, see how it feels, dry fire it and see if you like the trigger.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

corruptshinji said:


> Okay I'm new to this and I'm buying a handgun for myself I'm placing my life on.
> So.... I have narrowed down to these two handguns and cannot decide which one to go for.
> 
> Springfield PX9105MLP Operator or H&K P30
> ...


Did you shoot any of the two you mentioned?

If you are super new to HG's, and you are interested in a semi-auto pistol for SD, I suggest 9x19mm as the smallest practical caliber for primary. 
.40 cal min. would be better IMHO.

And- who care's what others think. 
You will shoot the best with a gun you like. 
This is not to say you won't want another, or, change your mind. 
But- you will shoot the best with a HG you are very much in like with, and, are proud to own. If you don't like it, you probably won't shoot as well. That you can be sure of.

Since the HG world is your oyster, crack a few open, shake hands with them and squeeze a few triggers and see what fits the best and sparks your interest.

The first step is the hardest, granted. But- the sooner you choose, the sooner you can start training and enjoying it all.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

I am curious... since you are new to this, what criteria did you use to narrow down your choices to these two specifically?

Scott


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

maddmatt02 said:


> any truth to this mindset... when I was at the range the other day, I told the guy I was going to buy my first pistol soon, and I wanted to shoot some to see what I liked, and he said it doesnt quite work like that. he said it was like buying a motorcycle, you arent going to really know what you want until you've ridden a long time, but you probably have to buy one to ride alot. so you kinda have to just get in and get one. he didnt make it sound like you should never shoot and buy a 45, but he did make it sound like even if you shoot a few, find one you like, soon after that theres a good chance you want something else...
> 
> I shot 4 guns, and they all felt good in my hands, just triggers felt different.


I think that is the biggest load of crap that I have ever heard. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion but every single handgun feels a bit different when taking aim, firing, reloading, etc. Find the one that you are most comfortable with.


----------



## Joe Lafives (May 15, 2009)

*First handgun*

IMHO a first handgun should probably be a revolver - less to go wrong. I love semi-autos but they add a bit of complexity when starting out that is not needed. Additionally, if one really wants to get better fast I'd even suggest a .22 - more practice with sight picture, breathing, safety etc at a much cheaper price and without introducing felt recoil or noise as an issue in the beginning.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

My tightest groupings were shot with an HK p30. It feels good, operates good, and just plain is an amazing handgun. Only reason I didn't purchase one is the price, but you definitely couldn't go wrong with one of those.

Of all the gun's I have shot the 2 that felt AND shot the best were the HK P30 and HK45.


----------

